# CPC-A magna cum laude seeks PT or internship in Massachusetts



## jelms (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a recent graduate and earned my CPC-A in October 2011.  I am also a Certified Veterinary Technician which has provided me with a strong medical background needed to successfully be able to code.  I am seeking a part time entry level position or an externship to begin my career as a Professional Coder.  I would love to discuss my qualifications and hope to be given the opportunity to show what I can bring to a position in the coding field.  

I have attached my resume for review.

Julie L. Elms
jenna.jenna@yahoo.com
508 460-0741


----------

